# Newbie here!



## trommer (Jun 8, 2019)

Hello All! I have what I hope are females growing in my tent. I’m having a difficult time identifying gender after about five weeks of growth from seed. These are autoflower, unfortunately not feminized seeds. I have other photos if these are not sufficient. Please help!


----------



## Locked (Jun 9, 2019)

Welcome to MP. I don't see alternating nodes so no way to tell the sex yet. Should be soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2019)

Like the good Hamster mentioned, the plant has to mature before showing sex. You see the leafs are even across  the stem, those need to alternate.


----------



## trommer (Jun 9, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Like the good Hamster mentioned, the plant has to mature before showing sex. You see the leafs are even across  the stem, those need to alternate.     View attachment 253122



Thank you for the replies and info. I’ll be patient with these plants of mine.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 9, 2019)

Yes, you’ll know soon enough but keep an eye on it...


----------



## R1ch (Jun 12, 2019)

Welcome to MP, I also newie.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2019)

Well, you are having problems because there is no sign of gender yet.  What you are seeing here is simply new growth.  If these are 5 weeks old and not showing sex yet, I am kind of wondering if they are actually autoflowering.  By 5 weeks, it should be starting to flower if it is an autoflowering plant.

Be very careful taking these outside and then bringing them back into your tent again.  It is really easy to bring in disease and pests from outside.  You will hate yourself if you bring spider mites into your tent.  Your plant looks healthy, but really stretched, which usually indicates inadequate light or light too far away.


----------



## trommer (Jun 12, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Well, you are having problems because there is no sign of gender yet.  What you are seeing here is simply new growth.  If these are 5 weeks old and not showing sex yet, I am kind of wondering if they are actually autoflowering.  By 5 weeks, it should be starting to flower if it is an autoflowering plant.
> 
> Be very careful taking these outside and then bringing them back into your tent again.  It is really easy to bring in disease and pests from outside.  You will hate yourself if you bring spider mites into your tent.  Your plant looks healthy, but really stretched, which usually indicates inadequate light or light too far away.



Thank you for your reply.
I’m hoping they are autoflower, that’s what I was told but perhaps you are correct. I still have yet to identify gender.

 This one particular plant pictured I actually started from seed in that pot, it’s been outside for about a month now. 

As for the (5) plants that I took out of the crowded tent yesterday, I plan on leaving outside in the shade for a few days and then incorporate more/direct sunlight to let them finish their life cycle outside. I will attach photos of 2 of the 5 plants that are outside now. 

First grow obviously but I’m learning.


----------



## trommer (Jun 18, 2019)

trommer said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I’m hoping they are autoflower, that’s what I was told but perhaps you are correct. I still have yet to identify gender.
> 
> This one particular plant pictured I actually started from seed in that pot, it’s been outside for about a month now.
> ...



First time ‘grower’.
My problem is that I didn’t buy my seeds from a reputable source. I was told they were auto, (not feminized), at this point I don’t even know anymore. The plant pictured is 5-1/2 weeks old, I’m trying to determine if what I’m seeing are pistils or simply new growth.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 18, 2019)

Could be preflowers...it won’t be long before you know...patience grasshoppa....


----------



## trommer (Jun 18, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Could be preflowers...it won’t be long before you know...patience grasshoppa....



Thanks, I’ll keep a close eye on things.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2019)

Sorry, but doesn't look like preflowers to me.  Most plants show their first pistils at the intersection of the branches a few nodes down from the top bud.  Like 2redeyes said.....patience.

Do your plants have alternating nodes yet?  This is generally the precursor to the plant showing sex.  The pictures look like they are not.  I am thinking more and more that these are not autos.  Where did you get the seeds?  Were they bagseeds?


----------



## trommer (Jun 19, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Sorry, but doesn't look like preflowers to me.  Most plants show their first pistils at the intersection of the branches a few nodes down from the top bud.  Like 2redeyes said.....patience.
> 
> Do your plants have alternating nodes yet?  This is generally the precursor to the plant showing sex.  The pictures look like they are not.  I am thinking more and more that these are not autos.  Where did you get the seeds?  Were they bagseeds?



Thank you.
Yes, it looks like beginning stages of alternating nodes. I will post more pictures later today or tomorrow.  If the plants that I have are not autoflower, as I was told they were , did I screw things up with my present light cycle; 20/4 for the past 6 weeks? I’m going to take a look later with the loupe to see if there are any changes. I got the seeds online after making a ridiculously low ‘donation’, next time I’m going to order from a reputable seedbank.


----------



## trommer (Jun 19, 2019)

This one plant, which I was told is Gouda / autoflower, I started it from a seed planted in FF Happy Frog soil, it sprouted on May 6. The plant appears to be healthy but it’s driving me crazy not knowing if I even have Gouda, if it’s an autoflower, male or female, very frustrating... On my second grow I will buy quality seeds from a reputable distributor.


----------



## trommer (Jun 23, 2019)

Update: Sunday June 23, 2019

Well, thank you all for taking the time to reply to my post.
It turns out that my plants are NOT of the autoflower variety...I contacted the person that sent them to me, (he finally gave me a straight answer), he insisted that I did not specify that I wanted autoflower when I placed the order, I pulled up the email thread and showed him exactly what I ordered, he specified, ‘I’m getting autos in to ship soon’. 

I treated these 9 plants as autoflower now for 60 days with a 20/4 schedule. I hope I can change the light cycle to salvage these healthy looking plants, any suggestions? I also have to identify gender, which there are no signs, yet.

I would post the persons name but it’s probably against forum rules.

Not a good first time grow experience but live & learn...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2019)

A 20/4 hours light cycle is fine for photoperiod plants.  You have not done them any harm.  Are you planning on finishing them outside or inside?

I still do not see alternating nodes.  However as these are 6 weeks old, you should be seeing signs of sex soon.


----------



## trommer (Jun 23, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> A 20/4 hours light cycle is fine for photoperiod plants.  You have not done them any harm.  Are you planning on finishing them outside or inside?
> 
> I still do not see alternating nodes.  However as these are 6 weeks old, you should be seeing signs of sex soon.



I’m up for suggestions. I have a 5 x 5 greenhouse I could move them into or keep them in the tent.


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2019)

Trommer- Welcome to MP -- U need to drop those lights down some -- I don't see a problem with them not being autos  -- Flip the lights to 12/12 and sex those things -- Then U can root some cuttings and grow them inside if U want and move the mother plants out side to finish --


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2019)

How big is your tent?  What do you have for light?

If you put them into the tent, you can flip the lights any time you want and have bud in probably 9-10 weeks or so after the flip.

If you keep them outside, you won't have bud until probably Oct sometime.  However, you will have a whole lot more of it.  I have had plants though that took up 25 sq ft--1 plant.  I try to plan on at least 20 sq ft per plant outside.  So a 5 x 5 greenhouse might not hold much.  Can you just keep them outside not in the greenhouse?


----------



## trommer (Jun 23, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> How big is your tent?  What do you have for light?
> 
> If you put them into the tent, you can flip the lights any time you want and have bud in probably 9-10 weeks or so after the flip.
> 
> If you keep them outside, you won't have bud until probably Oct sometime.  However, you will have a whole lot more of it.  I have had plants though that took up 25 sq ft--1 plant.  I try to plan on at least 20 sq ft per plant outside.  So a 5 x 5 greenhouse might not hold much.  Can you just keep them outside not in the greenhouse?



My tent is only 3‘ x 3‘ / 600W LED. I started these plants from seed and they are decent size plants (about 2 feet tall) but the tent is crowded. I think I’m going to take your suggestion and leave them outside in pots and start new plants, using the tent.

Thank you to all who replied!


----------



## trommer (Jun 24, 2019)

Keef said:


> Trommer- Welcome to MP -- U need to drop those lights down some -- I don't see a problem with them not being autos  -- Flip the lights to 12/12 and sex those things -- Then U can root some cuttings and grow them inside if U want and move the mother plants out side to finish --



 Good morning - That’s exactly what I did 4 days ago once I found out they were not autos. 12/12 until I can identify gender then out they go to gradually induced sunlight.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2019)

No, no, no.....that is not a good idea (and this is not what keef suggested).  Either put them in the tent and keep them there or put them outside.  You are going to screw them up if you put them into 12/12 light to sex them and then put them back outside in more light.  They will go from flowering...then back to veg...and then back to flowering.  And as the providence of these seeds seems to be iffy....they could hermy with this kind of treatment.

And as you only have a 3 x 3 tent, I really think that you should put them outside.


----------



## trommer (Jun 24, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No, no, no.....that is not a good idea (and this is not what keef suggested).  Either put them in the tent and keep them there or put them outside.  You are going to screw them up if you put them into 12/12 light to sex them and then put them back outside in more light.  They will go from flowering...then back to veg...and then back to flowering.  And as the providence of these seeds seems to be iffy....they could hermy with this kind of treatment.
> 
> And as you only have a 3 x 3 tent, I really think that you should put them outside.



That’s what I will do, today. My concern is leaving them outside (potted) during the rain, they’re in pots that will allow drainage, would that be okay, or should I protect them? I do have a 5X5 greenhouse I can put them in as well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2019)

I'd use the greenhouse.  You will probably outgrow it, but for now that sounds like the ticket.


----------



## trommer (Jun 24, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I'd use the greenhouse.  You will probably outgrow it, but for now that sounds like the ticket.



I’ll continue to keep posting updates. 
I must say, this has been a learning experience...my grows can get only better. Thanks!


----------



## trommer (Jun 26, 2019)

OK. The (9) plants are in the greenhouse, quite cluttered for now but at least I know what I’m doing with them. I will wait to sex them, hopefully I have a few females in the bunch.

I’m also hoping that these plants will adjust moving from a tent to a greenhouse. The greenhouse right now will receive approximately six hours of sun each day, my main concern was protecting them from rain, (and to make room in the tent for a new run, this time only for plants in a 3 x 3 tent with a 600W LED.. I have the top side vents opened on the greenhouse as to not let it get too hot inside. 

Any other info that anyone can share to help my plants stay healthy? I feel emotionally attached to them!


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2019)

Trommer listen to The Hemp Goddess on outside growing -- I'm an inside water pharmer -- I would sex them so I don't waste time and space on males - This time of year it's kinda late to do that for an outdoor grow -


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2019)

I would be happy they are not auto's, but that is just me. Can you put them in the dirt outdoors? We don't get much rain where i live, but we do put up a cover for when the rains come in sept or oct. Mojo for your grow, you have had some good help here. Keep us posted.


----------



## trommer (Jun 26, 2019)

Keef said:


> Trommer listen to The Hemp Goddess on outside growing -- I'm an inside water pharmer -- I would sex them so I don't waste time and space on males - This time of year it's kinda late to do that for an outdoor grow -



Will do, thanks!


----------



## trommer (Jun 26, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I would be happy they are not auto's, but that is just me. Can you put them in the dirt outdoors? We don't get much rain where i live, but we do put up a cover for when the rains come in sept or oct. Mojo for your grow, you have had some good help here. Keep us posted.



So many knowledgeable, kind people here, I am very grateful! The soil is always very moist, we had an exceptionally wet Spring- right into Summer, without doing a lot of prep work planting in ground really isn’t feasible. Covering the plants really isn’t an option but may become a necessity as the plants grow. Growing, (first timer) is a continuous learning experience for me. Next time, more research!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2019)

Trommer, i learn more every year and still dont know enough. Be patient with mistakes, they are your friend. The good news is this is a tough plant and growing is FUN .


----------



## trommer (Jun 27, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Trommer, i learn more every year and still dont know enough. Be patient with mistakes, they are your friend. The good news is this is a tough plant and growing is FUN .



I put these poor plants through so much and they’re still thriving. What kind of yield I get is to be seen but if I’m able to produce any worthy flowers, I’d be happy. Each grow will become more productive with experience.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 27, 2019)

LOL--I have been growing for decades and I still learn new stuff all the time...and I still make mistakes.  Like Rosebud says, don't beat yourself up over mistakes, that is how we learn.  

Your plants look healthy and happy.  While harvest is still a long ways off, if you keep up the good work, you should have something special to show for it.  Is your weather such that you will be able to put them outside the greenhouse at some point?  Do you have a plan for when they outgrow the greenhouse? 

Can you put some kind of fan in the greenhouse?


----------



## trommer (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi - My intentions are to try to only have three, maybe four plants in the greenhouse, which still might be a bit crowded depending on how big they grow. I’d like to put the others outside the greenhouse, protected from rain but still able to receive sunlight, which is difficult in my yard.

Once I sex them, I will have a better idea on how to handle things. As always, Thank you!

EDIT: Yes, I will install a fan to keep that air moving.


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 14, 2019)

Your almost there!!! They're getting close to showing you what they are! Nice looking plant!!


----------



## trommer (Jul 14, 2019)

stepheneking said:


> Your almost there!!! They're getting close to showing you what they are! Nice looking plant!!



Thanks. I was able to sex all the plants; out of 11 plants total, 6 were male - which is to be expected I guess. I have one in my grow tent, the others are outside in pots, (they have since been removed from the greenhouse), because of the possibility of too many people seeing it, didn’t want any problems. I feel bad for putting these plants though what I did but they’re all thriving, whatever yield I get is to be seen...Whatever I get, it will be a success (for me). Next time I know which mistakes to avoid making.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 14, 2019)

Glad to hear that they are doing well.  You have a ways o go so they will still need a lot of care.  Did we talk about feeding them?

You will continue to learn (and to make mistakes).  So don't expect to have totally mistake free grows--it is are that a grow doesn't have some kind of mistake or misfortune.  Fortunately cannabis, especially when vegging, is a very resilient plant and can bounce back from a lot of abuse.

Keep taking good care of them and they will reward you.


----------



## trommer (Jul 14, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Glad to hear that they are doing well.  You have a ways o go so they will still need a lot of care.  Did we talk about feeding them?
> 
> You will continue to learn (and to make mistakes).  So don't expect to have totally mistake free grows--it is are that a grow doesn't have some kind of mistake or misfortune.  Fortunately cannabis, especially when vegging, is a very resilient plant and can bounce back from a lot of abuse.
> 
> Keep taking good care of them and they will reward you.



Thanks! As for feeding. I have been using Fox Farm nutrient trio; Big Bloom, Grow Big & Tiger Bloom although less than suggested on the bottles, it seems to be working.

Edit: I haven’t used Tiger Bloom yet.


----------



## drcree (Jul 15, 2019)

welcome to the camp, trommer.


----------



## trommer (Jul 15, 2019)

drcree said:


> welcome to the camp, trommer.



Thank you! So much knowledge here.


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 18, 2019)

You will know soon. Just keep an eye on them!


----------



## trommer (Jul 18, 2019)

cannabisismylife said:


> You will know soon. Just keep an eye on them!



Thanks! It turns out that out of 11 plants, I have 3 females...it kind of worked out because of limited growing space. One thing I don’t understand, why do people choose ‘regular’ seeds over feminized? Why take care of males for weeks that will be cut down and removed from the lot?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 18, 2019)

Why reg seeds?

Not all strains are available in fem seeds.  One of my favorite strains, Satori, only comes in reg seeds, so if I want Satori, I have to buy seeds and sex the plants.  I am also running some seeds that were a result of a marijuana crop (Double Bubba) being pollinated by high CBD hemp (Cherry Wine S1).  Hoping to get something with a high CBD content, but still enough THC to give you a little buzz.  Having to sex these, too.

Fem seeds have more of a propensity to hermy than reg seeds.  How much more depends on how responsible the breeder is.  This is not nearly the problem now as it was when fem seeds first started showing up.  However, it is still always advisable to buy from a reputable breeder.  

Some people want to make crosses and need the males.


----------



## trommer (Jul 18, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Why reg seeds?
> 
> Not all strains are available in fem seeds.  One of my favorite strains, Satori, only comes in reg seeds, so if I want Satori, I have to buy seeds and sex the plants.  I am also running some seeds that were a result of a marijuana crop (Double Bubba) being pollinated by high CBD hemp (Cherry Wine S1).  Hoping to get something with a high CBD content, but still enough THC to give you a little buzz.  Having to sex these, too.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying. As a newbie, looking back now, it seemed like a lot of work taking care of these plants of mine only to find out that most were males, but is was fun nevertheless! Who knows, maybe I will use regular seeds out of necessity for a specific need down the road, as I learn to grow.


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 19, 2019)

trommer said:


> Thanks! It turns out that out of 11 plants, I have 3 females...it kind of worked out because of limited growing space. One thing I don’t understand, why do people choose ‘regular’ seeds over feminized? Why take care of males for weeks that will be cut down and removed from the lot?


Dunno the answer of that question. But don't try to understand why people take decisions. Every person has its preference. It's best to check on forums when you are searching for a trustworthy solution. I hope you find this useful.


----------



## trommer (Jul 19, 2019)

cannabisismylife said:


> Dunno the answer of that question. But don't try to understand why people take decisions. Every person has its preference. It's best to check on forums when you are searching for a trustworthy solution. I hope you find this useful.



The Hemp Goddess answered yesterday but thanks for the reply. Yes, this is my ‘go to’ forum.


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 19, 2019)

How are they girls looking? Good luck! Lots of TLC and she might give you lots of THC!


----------



## trommer (Jul 20, 2019)

stepheneking said:


> How are they girls looking? Good luck! Lots of TLC and she might give you lots of THC!



I have one in the tent, (this one pictured, which has small buds forming), the others are outside in pots. It’s been a tough first grow, definitely a learning experience. I think I’m getting the hang of it, after joining this forum and reading/ watching videos, etc.

The two new small ones are Gorilla Glue, auto, fem. started from seed in those pots, they seem small for two weeks old but I’m hopeful that I’ll have two healthy plants, (in a 4’ X 2’ ) with a 1200W LED.

P.S. I have a slight dilemma...the one plant in the 3’ X 3’ tent has outgrown it. It’s really close to the 600W LED. I’m contemplating putting it outside with the others, (or in a small greenhouse), but I don’t know if she’ll be able to handle the adjustment to sun light.


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 20, 2019)

Looking really good. I also am starting Gorilla Glue, for my second grow. Setup sounds good for your GG, Im sure they'll hit a spurt 

I'm learning a ton too, having a lot of fun too. You can definitely feel the passion here!

Love the pics!


----------

